
Germany forces Apple to let other mobile wallet services use iPhone’s NFC chip - heshiebee
https://9to5mac.com/2019/11/15/use-nfc-chip/
======
everybodyknows
From the German press:

[https://www.dw.com/en/german-parliament-passes-anti-money-
la...](https://www.dw.com/en/german-parliament-passes-anti-money-laundering-
laws/a-51260043)

------
distances
I didn't know banks weren't allowed to use NFC for payments in Apple world.
That's frankly crazy, there's no way that'd fly in the long run. Any insights
to why Apple even tried this?

~~~
plandis
I’m personally not excited for banks to come up with crappy, less secure
versions of Apple Pay, to be honest.

~~~
anoncake
Don't use them then.

------
tinus_hn
I presume they’ll just block Apple Pay in Germany instead.

~~~
aaomidi
This is likely going to extend to be an EU wide law - they are currently under
investigation anyway.

------
sschueller
Good, now I hope the Swiss grow a backbone and demand the same. Twint
(Bluetooth payment in Switzerland) is absolute garbage because of this.

